# What's the next step?



## Blakesmaster (Mar 17, 2008)

Before I get murdered for my honesty in the underbidding thread I'll follow their advise and try to become as legit as I can.

A quick where I'm at.

Enough equipment and skills to tackle most jobs. We'd only walk away from crane work or lot clearing at this point. We just got our DBA last fall. We've filed for our Federal Tax ID number and should be getting that back soon. WE need to get our ad in the yellow pages ASAP because the cut off date is May 1st and we still haven't gotten insurance. We have 3 partners, 1 of which is studying for his ISA certification. We have no loans on anything at this point. We don't have enough work to go full time so we still maintain our day jobs. I don't understand squat about taxes but was told the ID # was necessary. I assume liability coverage is next. Where?


----------



## ATH (Mar 17, 2008)

If you are freaked out by the tax stuff step #1 is find an accountant.

For liability insurance, call around to local agents offering business insurance.

If you apply pesticides, you probably need a state license for that and specific statement on your insurance.

Workmans comp may be necessary (by law). Even if not legally required, may be worth checking into to protect yourself and your business.

Ask at the local chamber of commerce if they can offer resources - maybe even a low cost (or free) business "coach".


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 17, 2008)

Step 1 - get an accountant to put together a set of books for you, and recommend a bookkeeper, to do all the basic stuff. If the bookkeeper and accountant have worked together, it will make your life easier at tax time.

Step 2 - get a lawyer. Make sure your business incorporation details are in order, have him advise you on the licencing you need. Finally have him draw up a shareholder's agreement. This document will layout the details between you and your partners, especially if one of you decides to leave or if one of your partners becomes a pain and the rest of you wants to get rid of him (shotgun clause). From experience, this is vital.

Step 3 - get to know your banker. Even if you don't have loans, you need banking services, operating accounts, credit card payment facilities etc.

Step 4 - find a business coach/senior advisor. There are organizations around who have retired business people available to advise on global business issues. This is a very valuable service once you get a little more established. Even at this stage, it is valuable. One company I was involved with, had a couple of gents like this, and we would take them out for an expensive dinner a couple of times a year to ask questions regarding future strategies, act as a sounding board etc. Sort of like an independent board of directors.


----------



## lxt (Mar 18, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Before I get murdered for my honesty in the underbidding thread I'll follow their advise and try to become as legit as I can.
> 
> A quick where I'm at.
> 
> Enough equipment and skills to tackle most jobs. We'd only walk away from crane work or lot clearing at this point. We just got our DBA last fall. We've filed for our Federal Tax ID number and should be getting that back soon. WE need to get our ad in the yellow pages ASAP because the cut off date is May 1st and we still haven't gotten insurance. We have 3 partners, 1 of which is studying for his ISA certification. We have no loans on anything at this point. We don't have enough work to go full time so we still maintain our day jobs. I don't understand squat about taxes but was told the ID # was necessary. I assume liability coverage is next. Where?





#1. get Liability insurance, Atty & Accountants are good, but if your doing things part time Id look into Quickbooks.....its real easy, step by step instructions etc... & if you have a good tax prep service they`ll be able to take it from there!! At the stage of the game your at Atty & Accts might be a little overkill not to mention expensive.

Are you a sole proprietorship, partnership, Inc., LLC or employee owned? how you`re registered will determine your needs also, the Tax ID# if you are a Sole P. usually they will use your SS# unless you filed for a fictitious name then you will be assigned a EID#, theres alot of things you need to know but it also depends on where you`re at right now!!!

Certification is a good thing, but in the area that you live in as well as myself(PA) it will not get you more work, Im doing it more to further my learning & for personal reasons!!

Take Care Be Safe..................good luck

LXT..............


----------



## corndogg (Mar 18, 2008)

The partnership thing is gonna bite you. How long before one of you quits you job and the others don't? Then who gets paid. What if you all quit and not enough work? It never works unless its big. Plan an escape route for when things go bad. It's hard enough with one owner. Just having to communicate with other people os too much effort.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 18, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Before I get murdered for my honesty in the underbidding thread I'll follow their advise and try to become as legit as I can.
> 
> A quick where I'm at.
> 
> Enough equipment and skills to tackle most jobs. We'd only walk away from crane work or lot clearing at this point. We just got our DBA last fall. We've filed for our Federal Tax ID number and should be getting that back soon. WE need to get our ad in the yellow pages ASAP because the cut off date is May 1st and we still haven't gotten insurance. We have 3 partners, 1 of which is studying for his ISA certification. We have no loans on anything at this point. We don't have enough work to go full time so we still maintain our day jobs. I don't understand squat about taxes but was told the ID # was necessary. I assume liability coverage is next. Where?


How is anyone supposed to make any real money with 3 of you? As was once put to me "too many people eating off the same plate"-anyway at that rate you had better stop the lowballing, you'll see.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 18, 2008)

The main reason for the partnership has to do with a very close relationship between my brother, myself and a family friend. It made more sense to pool our resources since we were all in the line of work anyway, just working for different people. I do fear that there might be some trouble down the road that's why we've been considering a lawyer just to make sure everyone's a// is protected. As it stands we've all invested about the same amount, when a job is done a percentage is paid to whoever gets the job and another percentage to everyone invested in the business ( which we all usually dump into our savings account ) and then the ones who did the work get the rest ( which usually goes into the account as well ). We don't have a business account yet which scares me cause the savings is in my name. Too much cash! I tend to think though it may be overkill a lawyer and an accountant our probably our next step. Then on to liability, but that I think we can leave till a few more jobs come in or when our add comes out in August.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 19, 2008)

1st. visit the local Small Business Administration.
2nd. Hire a good Certified Public Accountant ( best senerio Corporation )
3rd. Seek an attorney who sets up Corps.
4th. If you do , have your accountant do your books & obtain a new E.I.N. no. for the corp.. Kill the old one. Again , all this is done by your accountant.
5th. Bring your Articles of Incorporation, I.D. & Business LIcense to a good commercial bank. You'll want to get business checking account, debit cards & possible line of credit .
6th. You"ll have decide C.E.O.-C.F.O.- President- Secretary- etc. . All this is done through your attorney of choice on the accountant's reccommendations.
You do this so if any one of you wants out or dies you know exactly where you stand. Your contributions & assetts are then protected. Good Luck !


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 19, 2008)

Regards: Dump the money in my savings acct. ( you might be leaving yourself open to the rath of The I.R.S.) Non-payment of taxes due w/ penalties & interest. Go to a lawyer & accountant A.S.A.P. get out of the hole you are digging. You think D.U.I. is bad ???? You never get rid of I.R.S.. Heed this advice before it's to late :jawdrop:


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 20, 2008)

The Small Business Administration offers free small business start-up information. They will counsel you guys & help establish a small business plan.They have lists of Attorneys & Accountants who can help your business.They offer classes & written material that will be helpful, during & after start-up. Information such as Taxes,Business Checking, Accounting-Bookkeeping, Local Licensing, Advertising,Establishing Business Credit,Business Forms & a host of business related information.The Federal Gov't. sponsors & funds this service,for your benefit.Make an appointment & let all of us know what you think.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks oldchipmunk. made the call SBDC in out area, am expecting one back shortly. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 20, 2008)

Got the appointment next Wednesday!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 20, 2008)

Please allow arboristsite viewers to share your step-up. You may be helping more people, as you go thru the process. Good Luck & keep us posted.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 20, 2008)

Will do. I hope it's not as painful as I fear.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 20, 2008)

Worry not! They will get you straight as you become a real business!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 26, 2008)

*just letting anyone who cares know.*

We had our meeting with the local small business development center and although it wasn't especially informative I was able to come to the conclusion that I was so far doing things correctly. We'll be going to the bank Saturday to set up our business account and I'm researching a CPA and lawyer right now. After that, phone book and insurance time. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 26, 2008)

Someone else posted about having a partnership agreement drawn up ASAP. Make sure it is done by a lawyer and all parties are in agreement. Partners and money do not get along well for long. Not meant as a jinx but it is a cold fact. Decide on an agreed upon breakdown for each job. Always keep some capital in a saving account in case of equipment breakdown or other unforseen expense. Make sure you have an escape clause in the agreement that gives each one of the partners the option to buy each out before selling off a piece of the company. A separate bank accont is a must have. Checking account first and then money market savings. Good luck with your business.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 26, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Make sure you have an escape clause in the agreement that gives each one of the partners the option to buy each out before selling off a piece of the company. A separate bank accont is a must have. Checking account first and then money market savings. Good luck with your business.



Will do. Thanks!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 26, 2008)

Glad to see you had the meeting. Now it's time to get serious & straighten out this mess. Before going to open this BANK ACCOUNT, go see a lawyer. Find out if you & your partners should (A) form a PARTNERSHIP or (B) form a CORPORATION . Good advice is what you need, first. Once you get BUSINESS set-up, visit with a good C.P.A. firm. Allow him to advise your BUSINESS ( Partnership or Corporation ) what type of BUSINESS CHECKING would be best. You should also have an INTEREST BEARING MONEY MARKET SAVINGS ACCOUNT,with phone or internet access. The accountant can explain your options. You will have to cancel the E.I.N. no. you already applied for & then re-apply under your new BUSINESS NAME. Find a good COMMERCIAL BANK & get DEBIT CARDS . They can be used in place of credit cards during most purchases. Find out if your Business needs a LINE of CREDIT, your accountant can advise. You may need a CITY or COUNTY BUSINESS LICENSE & ZONING APPROVAL for your BUSINESS LOCATION.Find out what TAX LIABILITY your business is facing. Advertising is next & maybe more equipment. GOOD LUCK & keep us posted.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 27, 2008)

This is where I'm confused. The small business administration said there was no need to form a corporation at this point, we don't have many assets to protect other than our business and having our DBA was sufficient enough. We're not looking for financing at this point and probably won't be anytime soon. He said with our DBA and EIN we'd be able to open a business checking account with all three of us on it. I agree with getting a lawyer, that's the plan, as well as an accountant but don't see any reason to kill our current DBA or EIN. Everything seemed to be in order so far.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm totally conflicted ! How did you guys obtain a DBA ? Who applied for the EIN ? Do you have a Business License ? I only stated, you should have a legal agreement w/ your partners ! Are you currently paying taxes ? Are you currently carrying tree liability & w/c insurance ? Are your vehicles commercialy insured ? All the earnings, just sitting in your account ? Good Luck or disaster at the beginning ?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 27, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> I'm totally conflicted ! How did you guys obtain a DBA ? Who applied for the EIN ? Do you have a Business License ? I only stated, you should have a legal agreement w/ your partners ! Are you currently paying taxes ? Are you currently carrying tree liability & w/c insurance ? Are your vehicles commercialy insured ? All the earnings, just sitting in your account ? Good Luck or disaster at the beginning ?



Getting our DBA was easy. Just went, paid our 35 bucks, said we were a partnership and they gave us one. My other two partners applied for the EIN and we have it now. We don't have a business license but the small business admin. didn't even bring that up, perhaps we don't need one to operate here? We haven't filed our taxes yet and since we've made no money ( on paper ) thus far I don't think that's an issue. I'll obviously straighten all that out with my accountant when I meet them. No, we don't have insurance and probably won't get any till our ad hits the pages and we won't carry w/c because we have no employees. Our vehicles aren't yet commercially insured but we will be taking care of that now that I know our EIN and DBA is all we need ( so our advisor said ). And yes, everything we haven't sunk into equipment is just in a savings account in my name. That's what we want to put into a checking account.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 27, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> This is where I'm confused. The small business administration said there was no need to form a corporation at this point, we don't have many assets to protect other than our business and having our DBA was sufficient enough. We're not looking for financing at this point and probably won't be anytime soon. He said with our DBA and EIN we'd be able to open a business checking account with all three of us on it. I agree with getting a lawyer, that's the plan, as well as an accountant but don't see any reason to kill our current DBA or EIN. Everything seemed to be in order so far.


A corporation can be very expensive and may not be what you need. I formed myself into an LLC which blends the limited liability of a corporation and the tax structure of a sole prop. Best to keep all business seperate from your personal. You may think you have limited assets, but one disaster and someone can come after EVERYTHING, including all personal assets, house, cars, lawnmower, everything. Talk to your attorney about how to form this partnership so all parties are covered and no personal property is involved.


----------



## NORTREE (Apr 13, 2008)

In N.Y. I think you will need to go through the N.Y.S. Insurance Fund for your comp insurance. I think you will find you will need to provide workers comp certificates on jobs even if you aren't legally bound to carry the policy. It will be an expensive policy but I think you are going to need it. With no workers comp policy and you 3 are on a job and someone gets hurt WHO is going to pay the bill? Someone will need to pay the bill, whether its the homeowner(who hired someone without the proper insurance) or the partners and their families/homes/cars/lawnmowers/kids college funds etc...


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Apr 15, 2008)

DBA? sorry just trying to follow along!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

I think getting any kind of workers comp ins right now is probably putting the carriage before the horse. I don't mind a little risk as long as we have some type of insurance to cover the homeowner. I'm looking into a small local company to for a $500,000 liability plan right now. I have yet to meet with an accountant but we did get our checking account set up and business debit cards should be arriving shortly. And our DBA, Slvr, is a "Doing Business As"; we simply applied for the business name we wanted. Seems to me it's basically a way for the gov't to keep track of who is operating a business under which name. Go to your county courthouse, pay your 35 bucks and apply for one if you haven't already.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 22, 2008)

*Welp, here I go.*

I decided to come clean with my boss the other day and let him know that I am starting a business. I told him I'd be willing to work around his schedule and that the trimmings and small removals we'll be doing wouldn't really be competing with him. I'd throw him the larger jobs etc. etc. etc... He said "Hit the road." 

I was down at first but I think this will be good in the long run. It's given me the motivation to really get down to business. In the past few days I've placed an ad in the paper, set up meetings with accountants and lawyers, received quotes from insurance agents for commercial vehicles and liability. We are going to be completely legit by the end of the week. 

I hope the ad pans out because our savings will not last too much longer with all the new costs we are incurring. We've got a decent amount of good jobs lined up and I have contacts with several other smaller tree services that I can climb for to at least put food on my table until our business can support a full time partner. 

All I can say is I'm hopeful but I'm sick of being on the phone already. Thanks to everyone for their advice and I'm certain I'll be asking many questions as the next few weeks/months begin to pan out. Wish me luck!


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 22, 2008)

"Hit the road" huh. Kinda like what I would have told you.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 22, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> "Hit the road" huh. Kinda like what I would have told you.



It's not that I'm surprised. It's just the way a lot of guy's minds work, his especially, and I was prepared to walk away. It's just sad that he couldn't get past the pride deal and look at me simply as a worker trading his time for money. Yeah well, when his 55 yr old climber can't get up a tree in a few years I'm sure I'll hear back from him.


----------



## lxt (Apr 23, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> It's not that I'm surprised. It's just the way a lot of guy's minds work, his especially, and I was prepared to walk away. It's just sad that he couldn't get past the pride deal and look at me simply as a worker trading his time for money. Yeah well, when his 55 yr old climber can't get up a tree in a few years I'm sure I'll hear back from him.




No! when his 55yr old climber cant get up the tree thats when you & your biz will take the leep forward!! alot of guys in my area had things sewed up for years, now they`re a little older & unable to go at the pace they did in their younger days which is why most are leaving the biz!!

My day will come as will yours, but till then make as much as you can, do a good job, treat people fair & invest wisely!!

Good luck..Blake & congrats!

LXT..............


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Apr 23, 2008)

Best wishes to your new venture Blakesmaster! LXT couldn't have spelled it out more clearly. Work hard and stay safe!-Kevin


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 24, 2008)

I started out in business with college classmate of mine. He ran the tree work part of our company while I did the landscaping. It was a DBA ('doing business as...' partnership. We had 3-4 employees at that time and were fully insured for liability, equipment and labor. We did not have work comp on ourselves but did have disability and life insurance for each of us with each of us being the beneficiary for the other in the case of the life insurance (we were both single with no dependents).

Eventually, I 'bought my partner out' because we had different visions for the company (I wanted to grow - he liked working only 40 hours a week). The snag we ran into is that the business, after only 3 years, didn't have any purchase value built into it yet. In other words, he thought I should pay him several thousand dollars for the effort he put into building the business the first three years and took little pay to do it. I agreed but, had no money to pay him and still owed a great deal of debt to our bank. Upon advice from our accountant, I bought him out for $1. He wasn't thrilled about it but agreed and moved on.

I wish we would have had a 'pre-nup' for the business before we got heavily into it so that each partner knew how a buyout would be handled if that should occur. Just something to consider even if you think today that you 3 will always be in business together. People change and mindsets change. As you just told us, job status changes too!

I agree with everyone about getting an accountant or bookkeeper set up. Try to find one that uses Quickbooks and can set you up to do the majority of your bookkeeping yourself. I only use my accountant for taxes and equipment depreciation. All bills, invoicing, payroll, etc is pretty easy to do youself once you know how to use the software.

Also, do you guys have an agreement set up as to who will do the bookkeeping, who will do the equipment maintenance and who will do the sales? I suggest you each take on one of these responsibilities rather than everyone trying to do everything. JMO.

Good luck.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> I started out in business with college classmate of mine. He ran the tree work part of our company while I did the landscaping. It was a DBA ('doing business as...' partnership. We had 3-4 employees at that time and were fully insured for liability, equipment and labor. We did not have work comp on ourselves but did have disability and life insurance for each of us with each of us being the beneficiary for the other in the case of the life insurance (we were both single with no dependents).
> 
> Eventually, I 'bought my partner out' because we had different visions for the company (I wanted to grow - he liked working only 40 hours a week). The snag we ran into is that the business, after only 3 years, didn't have any purchase value built into it yet. In other words, he thought I should pay him several thousand dollars for the effort he put into building the business the first three years and took little pay to do it. I agreed but, had no money to pay him and still owed a great deal of debt to our bank. Upon advice from our accountant, I bought him out for $1. He wasn't thrilled about it but agreed and moved on.
> 
> ...




You've brought up some good points arbor pro. The accountant we decided on is going to be setting me up with quickbooks for my home computer and I will be handling all of the paper stuff. This works well for right now because I'm the only one without a full time job. So I log my daytime hours and get compensated from there. The maintenance and sales we're all doing at this point depending mainly on scheduling. It's not the best plan but for now, it works. Eventually we'll be hiring my father part time to handle our maintenance but I don't ever see sales falling on only one person. 

We're speaking with an attorney next week who brought up the life insurance and disability issues and I'm sure he'll bring up some more. He'll also be writing up an exit strategy for us to hopefully avoid any problems if we decide to part ways. 

On another note, I just signed our million dollar liability policy today. "Fully insured" is a good feeling. Now I can ***** about the uninsured hacks out there!


----------



## southsoundtree (May 12, 2008)

local small business administration may offer good resources


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

*Oh noes! I need more info guys.*

Comp and licensing. Here's the deal. Some friends of mine took the initiative to hook me up with the local news channel for a little "spotlight on small business" segment. While this is very exciting that people will learn about my business this is scary as hell because I think ( from what the local small business admin and my acct. has told me ) that I have all my ducks in a row as far as operating legitimately but comp and licensing are things that I do not have. Is a license to run a tree service a necessity? Are they needed everywhere? Do I need just a contractors license? And then there's comp. We have no employees. Only the partners ( 3 of us ) work. I know for bidding municipal and commercial comp is sometimes required on all working partners but is this an across the board, if you don't have it you shouldn't be working thing? I'm not talking about whether or not it is "smart" to work without it...I just need to know if it's legal. My main fear is with this kind of public exposure I could seriously p*** off my competition and end up having my a** handed to me if anyone decides to dig up my info. 

Now, if I ABSOLUTELY NEED these things, where do I get them, how fast can I get them, and how much is this bs gonna cost me? Any help?


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 4, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Comp and licensing. Here's the deal. Some friends of mine took the initiative to hook me up with the local news channel for a little "spotlight on small business" segment. While this is very exciting that people will learn about my business this is scary as hell because I think ( from what the local small business admin and my acct. has told me ) that I have all my ducks in a row as far as operating legitimately but comp and licensing are things that I do not have. Is a license to run a tree service a necessity? Are they needed everywhere? Do I need just a contractors license? And then there's comp. We have no employees. Only the partners ( 3 of us ) work. I know for bidding municipal and commercial comp is sometimes required on all working partners but is this an across the board, if you don't have it you shouldn't be working thing? I'm not talking about whether or not it is "smart" to work without it...I just need to know if it's legal. My main fear is with this kind of public exposure I could seriously p*** off my competition and end up having my a** handed to me if anyone decides to dig up my info.
> 
> Now, if I ABSOLUTELY NEED these things, where do I get them, how fast can I get them, and how much is this bs gonna cost me? Any help?



As much as I hate to send someone to a lawyer, I think you better spend a few hundred on one and get yourself together. And think long and hard about media exposure, they will usually make even the best operation look silly since 'dirty laundry' sells better.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> As much as I hate to send someone to a lawyer, I think you better spend a few hundred on one and get yourself together. And think long and hard about media exposure, they will usually make even the best operation look silly since 'dirty laundry' sells better.



I actually spoke with one a few months back and the only advice he offered was to think about incorporating instead of just a DBA to offer more protection of my personal assets. Maybe he wasn't a good lawyer. That's what I'm here to find out.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 4, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I actually spoke with one a few months back and the only advice he offered was to think about incorporating instead of just a DBA to offer more protection of my personal assets. Maybe he wasn't a good lawyer. That's what I'm here to find out.


Probably need to talk to an accountant to figure what is best on setting up the business.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Probably need to talk to an accountant to figure what is best on setting up the business.



I already have an accountant. He assures me that all is well. Says I don't NEED workers comp, or a license but I keep hearing those terms thrown around on AS and from other local tree guys and I'm afraid that I'm missing something.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 5, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I already have an accountant. He assures me that all is well. Says I don't NEED workers comp, or a license but I keep hearing those terms thrown around on AS and from other local tree guys and I'm afraid that I'm missing something.



You don't need a license to work on trees, but you do need a license to do business working on trees. Check with your city/county government just to be sure that you CYA. It may be possible that you don't need a business license, but I doubt it. 

On a side note, when I got my business license I asked what the minimum required liability policy was. I was shocked....you're only required to carry $5,000. of liability insurance to get a business license here.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 5, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> You don't need a license to work on trees, but you do need a license to do business working on trees. Check with your city/county government just to be sure that you CYA. It may be possible that you don't need a business license, but I doubt it.
> 
> On a side note, when I got my business license I asked what the minimum required liability policy was. I was shocked....you're only required to carry $5,000. of liability insurance to get a business license here.



Thank you sir! I'll get on that right away.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 5, 2008)

And I'm assuming this license is something above and beyond my DBA. 'Cause I've yet to run into questions about a license from the bank, my insurance companies, my accountant or my lawyer. Seemed a DBA was enough for them. Just checking.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 5, 2008)

Most city/county require a business license to operate a business. The DBA acronym for 'Doing Business As' is only the name you will be operating as. This is who the checks are written to and the bank needs it to deposit the checks. When you set up the DBA you have the choice of a sole proprietor LLC or incorporation. This designates how you will be taxed and that is a question for you accountant. It also separates how liability for the business and your personal life is divided so that is a question for your attorney. Check with you city clerks office for license info, based on your AS info I found this.
http://www.cityofbinghamton.com/department.asp?zone=dept-city-clerk


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 6, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Thank you sir! I'll get on that right away.



You're welcome, and no "sir" needed......

here's another link which may be of use to you. 

http://www.businessnameusa.com/business-license/businesslicenses/Broome-County-1979.aspx


----------

